

The Serif Test – Is your website fundamentally broken? - fallat
http://ecc-comp.blogspot.com/2015/07/the-serif-test-is-your-website.html

======
huntermeyer
Cool. I want to test my sites. How were you able to force a site to use Serif
font?

~~~
fallat
In Iceweasel/Firefox you just go to preferences -> content -> advanced, and
then tick the box that says "force sites to use my font".

